# the elusive white betta...



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i GOT ONE!!!!

i finally got one!!!!!:-D:-D:-D

i took my baby to petco for our weekly saturday ritual and low and behold there HE was........a pure white crowntail!!!!!!

im so excited i cant stand it............ill post pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't wait! I myself saw a pure white crowntail this weekend, along with a solid black one  I wanted them so bad...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats fantastic, Christina!!! I'm so happy for you! I can't wait for pics!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D: Ohmygosh!! MUST see pictures!! xD A white CT is on my list too! :-D Congrats!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hurry hurry pics! im so excited christina!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

yay! please hurry with pics!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Was this at the one in Spartanburg? I know I didn't see any at the one in Greenville less then a week ago. They could have gotten new stock though. What a find!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cool. I'll be heading over to Petco after work tonight to replace the lil guy I lost over the weekend. I would* love* to get a white or purple boy.

Can't wait to see pics. - Congrats.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!

I want a pure black CT......


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yippie! We are still waiting on the pictures. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-pictures/pics-my-new-white-ct-33122/

here he is


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

very nice 

I actually saw a very cool Silver - with some green - double tail at petco a week or so ago. I wanted to get it, but then I'd have to set up another tank, lol


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

yay for you!!!!!! Im soo gald!!!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't wait for pics! White bettas are really pretty!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-pictures/pics-my-new-white-ct-33122/
> 
> here he is


Can you upload on a different site? I need an account on that forum to see it. Can you upload it on tinypic.com? That would take seconds. Thanks


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*That means you don't want one of mine right? I kinda got owners for them if not so thats ok. ;-)*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

bettaowner101 said:


> Can you upload on a different site? I need an account on that forum to see it. Can you upload it on tinypic.com? That would take seconds. Thanks


I think it's the same as your bettafish account ;-) If not, shoot me  It worked for me


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i dunno tinypic....


----------

